# TCP Fast Open FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p9 Amazon EC2



## ksaltik (Apr 19, 2018)

I am a newbie and Can I enable TCP Fast Open on Amazon EC2 and is it meaningfull to enable this if it is possible?

Thank you for all your answer?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2018)

As far as I know it's enabled on the GENERIC kernel. So nothing needs to be done to enable it.


----------



## ksaltik (Apr 21, 2018)

It seems it is not https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/11/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC?revision=332040&view=markup
Maybe it is in Amazon but I install everything in my locl machine before I launch it in Amazon.


----------



## ksaltik (Apr 22, 2018)

I recompile the kernel with related options enabled and it works without any problem but how can I prevent recompilation of all the modules using
/etc/make.conf
MODULES_OVERRIDE for TCP Fastopen.


----------



## Abdullah (Apr 25, 2018)

WITHOUT_MODULES might work?


----------

